# Watch parts bending



## Marko50 (Jan 22, 2014)

If you're looking for a great way to bend those small watch faces without the bulk of an arbor press….this looks to be a good alternative. A bit on the pricey side, but, hey!

Bending Machine


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 22, 2014)

It is unlikely to work on small parts.

We used a similar machine when Dawn did stained glass---to bend metal framing for round stained glass panels--needed the first half to three-quarters of an inch to "get a grip".  THEN it started a controlled bend.


----------



## walshjp17 (Jan 22, 2014)

For the price of one of those machines, I can get at least 3 HF arbor presses (with coupon).  The arbor press' footprint is not that much larger than the bending thingy.


----------



## Marko50 (Jan 23, 2014)

You're both right! I thought maybe it would be good on a watch face, but, not so much.


----------

